# Riccardo Saponara



## Hammer (24 Gennaio 2016)

Centrocampista classe 1991 in forze all'Empoli, con la quale conta più di 100 presenze, con breve trascorso milanista. È stato recentemente accostato a "grandi" della Serie A per la prossima sessione di calciomercato estivo.

Alla luce delle sue recenti -e non- prestazioni con l'Empoli, cosa pensate del suo valore in campo? È stato un bene o un male per il Milan riportarlo ad Empoli?


----------



## pazzomania (24 Gennaio 2016)

Gli romperei un ginocchio, se l' ho odiato ieri non avete idea.

Al Milan era una mezza masturbazione, aveva il coraggio di un lombrico morto, ieri faceva la voce grossa e il bulletto.

Se lo trovo in strada lo investo, anzi scendo e lo riempio di botte.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (24 Gennaio 2016)

pensavo fosse da squadra media prima e lo penso ancora oggi...la personalità o ce l'hai o non ce l'hai,non la compri al supermercato.


----------



## davoreb (24 Gennaio 2016)

Ieri mi è piaciuto molto, tecnicamente mi sembra molto forte.

Al Milan non ha avuto molte chance, la cosa corretta era dirlo in prestito all'empoli per farlo giocare.


----------



## Jino (24 Gennaio 2016)

Bisogna essere onesti, a Milano è stato quasi sempre rotto e le rare volte in cui ha giocato non l'ha mai fatto da trequartista.

Rimpianti? Zero. 

In estate verrà venduto a peso d'oro e noi ci piglieremo il 30-50% non ricordo. Va bene cosi, ne faccia a decine di gol da qui a fine stagione.


----------



## koti (24 Gennaio 2016)

Non capisco perchè si parli di "problema di personalità".
Questo da noi, in due anni, ha giocato 6-7 spezzoni di partita, al massimo. Credo che una partita dal primo al 90esimo minuto non l'abbia neanche mai fatta (ebbe tra l'altro anche molti problemi fisici).
La cessione di Saponara è stato l'ennesimo scempio di Galliani, ceduto a soli 3 milioni (adesso transfermarkt lo valuta 15).
Da trequartista in un 4-2-3-1 ci sarebbe stato 10 volte più utile di Bertolacci.
Poi non dico che sia un giocatore da top team, intendo dire che da noi probabilmente sarebbe il miglior giocatore insieme a Bacca, Bonaventura e Donnarumma. Ed è stato praticamente regalato per far posto ai vari cessi tipo Honda e Boateng.


----------



## Hammer (24 Gennaio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Non capisco perchè si parli di "problema di personalità".
> Questo da noi, in due anni, ha giocato 6-7 spezzoni di partita, al massimo. Credo che una partita dal primo al 90esimo minuto non l'abbia neanche mai fatta (ebbe tra l'altro anche molti problemi fisici).
> La cessione di Saponara è stato l'ennesimo scempio di Galliani, ceduto a soli 3 milioni (adesso transfermarkt lo valuta 15).
> Da trequartista in un 4-2-3-1 ci sarebbe stato 10 volte più utile di Bertolacci.
> Poi non dico che sia un giocatore da top team, intendo dire che da noi probabilmente sarebbe il miglior giocatore insieme a Bacca, Bonaventura e Donnarumma. Ed è stato praticamente regalato per far posto ai vari cessi tipo Honda e Boateng.



Sono perfettamente d'accordo. Cessione frettolosa, non avendo quasi mai giocato continuativamente, e a pochissimo prezzo. Tre milioni sono un regalo, specialmente se a giugno andrà alla Juventus come qualcuno vocifera.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Gennaio 2016)

Lui avrà avuto qualche difetto di personalità, ma un giovane deve essere messo nelle condizioni di esprimere liberamente il proprio potenziale. Sono pochi al mondo quei giocatori che in qualsiasi sistema di gioco, in qualsiasi ambiente, con qualsiasi allenatore e qualsiasi compagno di squadra, riescono a rendere al meglio.
Anche un Dybala se fosse arrivato direttamente dalla Serie B in un Milan in crisi, senza nessun punto di riferimento nello spogliatoio, con l'etichetta di nuovo Kakà, avesse saltato la preparazione per problemi fisici, avesse esordito nel derby a dicembre e non avesse quasi più rimesso piede in campo, se non sullo 0 - 2 contro la Juventus o da mezz'ala contro il Palermo, dubito avrebbe sfondato.
Saponara non è un fenomeno, ma era un giocatore sul quale dovevamo puntare. Invece abbiamo dato millemila chances a gente come Cerci, a Poli, a Honda, e anche allo stesso Niang, buon giocatore, ma inferiore come talento a Saponara.
Quando una squadra come il Milan, che non ha soldi per comprare calciatori affermati, e che da un paio d'anni sbandiera questo fantomatico "progetto italiano" si lascia scappare un giocatore come Saponara, e oltretutto parte del ricavato lo va a spendere per Bertolacci, commette un errore. E' una cosa oggettiva. Magari un errore giustificabile, ma comunque grave.


----------



## Danielsan (24 Gennaio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Non capisco perchè si parli di "problema di personalità".
> Questo da noi, in due anni, ha giocato 6-7 spezzoni di partita, al massimo. Credo che una partita dal primo al 90esimo minuto non l'abbia neanche mai fatta (ebbe tra l'altro anche molti problemi fisici).
> La cessione di Saponara è stato l'ennesimo scempio di Galliani, ceduto a soli 3 milioni (adesso transfermarkt lo valuta 15).
> Da trequartista in un 4-2-3-1 ci sarebbe stato 10 volte più utile di Bertolacci.
> Poi non dico che sia un giocatore da top team, intendo dire che da noi probabilmente sarebbe il miglior giocatore insieme a Bacca, Bonaventura e Donnarumma. Ed è stato praticamente regalato per far posto ai vari cessi tipo Honda e Boateng.



Se avesse avuto un pò più di fortuna e di fiducia attorno,avrebbe potuto fare quello che ha fatto e sta facendo Bonaventura, che nel Milan di oggi averne un altro cosi non lo butteremo di certo via. Operazione di grande lungimiranza da parte di Galliani.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Bisogna essere onesti, a Milano è stato quasi sempre rotto e le rare volte in cui ha giocato non l'ha mai fatto da trequartista.
> 
> Rimpianti? Zero.
> 
> In estate verrà venduto a peso d'oro e noi ci piglieremo il 30-50% non ricordo. Va bene cosi, ne faccia a decine di gol da qui a fine stagione.



Ieri il suo allenatore ha detto testualmente: "si allena 1 una volta e mezza a settimana"

Quindi è rotto come lo era a Milano, ma semplicemente non ha la personalità per giocare nel Milan


----------



## andre (24 Gennaio 2016)

E' forte e si sapeva, peccato


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Gennaio 2016)

Che al Milan abbia avuto problemi di persomalità l'ha ammesso anche lui,
resta il fatto che sia stato gestito malissimo e che sia stato incompresibilmente svenduto.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (27 Gennaio 2016)

spero venga alla Juve, x me è un gran giocatore


----------



## Jino (27 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Che al Milan abbia avuto problemi di persomalità l'ha ammesso anche lui,
> resta il fatto che sia stato gestito malissimo e che sia stato incompresibilmente svenduto.



Svenduto vedremo, ce l'hanno pagato 4 mln ma abbiamo il 30 o 40% sulla prossima cessione che per assurdo ci può portare anche una decina di milioni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2016)

Secondo me potrà diventare un gran giocatore. Non dico un trq alla Ozil, James, De Bruyne, però anche qualcosina in più dei vari Bonaventura. Credo possa diventare una sorta di Marchisio trequartista, il che mi dispiacerebbe molto, perché noi abbiamo cominciato col rombo e volendo usare il rombo Saponara sarebbe stato perfetto.


----------

